# arriving the night before at eurotunnel uk



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

we have an early tunnel booked Mon 28th. We were planning on going down Sunday and staying at the park and ride Canterbury. Someone said why not spend the night at the tunnel terminal. Can you check in hours before and sleep in the carpark. We have done it in france at the pet passport carpark but never here.
Thanks Dawn


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,I'm not sure that you can check in that much earlier, the carpark is the other side of check in.

Gary


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, almost certainly not, at least this was the case two years ago.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
No, you can only check-in two hours before your booked departure time, there is an early arrivals area on the m20 just before the tunnel but it has a 20pound a night penalty they call it a fee, your best bet is at the canterbury park and ride, 

Ron


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Tunnel Parking*

There is a new services on the M20 only a few miles north of the tunnel, which has the facility for early arrivals. We have popped in to have a look and it appears to be very security minded. We wouldn't have any concerns.
Barts


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
Two hours is the maximum you are supposed to stay after check-in. You might however be offered the option of a crossing the night before so could then stay the night in France. We have done that before.
Have a good trip,
lala


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

telboy1 said:


> we have an early tunnel booked Mon 28th. We were planning on going down Sunday and staying at the park and ride Canterbury. Someone said why not spend the night at the tunnel terminal. Can you check in hours before and sleep in the carpark. We have done it in france at the pet passport carpark but never here.
> Thanks Dawn


Hi Dawn,

Unless you want to chance an earlier train the night before, I'd stay at the Canterbury P & R, have an early evening meal at the adjacent pub, a few zzzzzzzzzs in very quiet and secure surroundings, and shoot off in good time to make your earliest booking in slot.

It's much more relaxed.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

It is a no go to stop overnight at Eurotunnel.

Here is a link to the service area mentioned.

http://www.stop24.co.uk/

From memory, and a search of the forum may reveal, there are no dedicated motorhome or caravan spaces.

The is a Tesco nearby that we used to call at with coaches.

Russell


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I'm sure if you go the tunnel on the Sunday night they'll put you straight on a train at no extra charge. You can then use the aire at Calais and get an early start in France on the Monday.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Park*

Where are you heading for on the Continent Dawn?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

If you turn up late on Sunday evening, you should be able to get the next crossing. Try to use the automated check-in, but your choice of crossings will be within 2 hours

I would spend the night at the Aire at Gravelines....nice and peaceful

Doug


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Park*



teemyob said:


> Where are you heading for on the Continent Dawn?


We are going to Disney Paris until the 1st Jan. Our son is going in our car, following us. Its the first time we wished we had more than 4 seats in our motorhome, he wanted to take his partner and her little boy who is just 5. It was a last minute thing for them to come with us. The little boy doesnt know and has never been before. It will be a nice treat for him.
Dawn


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Dawn

where are you intending staying with the mhome at disney? just curious as we stayed last year (in hotel ) and had look around for nearby sites,but didnt see any,we intending to go over easter with kids.Is there a site specifically for Disney?

many thanks
John


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

ShinyFiat said:


> Dawn
> 
> where are you intending staying with the mhome at disney? just curious as we stayed last year (in hotel ) and had look around for nearby sites,but didnt see any,we intending to go over easter with kids.Is there a site specifically for Disney?
> 
> ...


Hi John we will be staying in the car park, we have done this before. We buy an annual pass which gives you free parking. You can go back and have a rest as well as make your own meals as you will have found out they are very expensive in the parks. There are places to get water and empty your loo.
Dawn


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks Dawn, we stayed at the NewYork Hotel, went in car,well enough signposted but i wasnt brave enough to go beyond hotel in car. would i need to book the aire?


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

ShinyFiat said:


> thanks Dawn, we stayed at the NewYork Hotel, went in car,well enough signposted but i wasnt brave enough to go beyond hotel in car. would i need to book the aire?


 No its not an aire its just the Disney car park. You will be in good company there are plenty of other mad people sleeping in their motorhomes in the car park. We also caught the train from Disney into Paris to have a look around
Dawn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there is a CC site 5 miles from the tunnel, they cater for early leaving, we normaly stop there mid week as it is cheap. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Use the Tescos it is 24 hour as a courtesey speak to their customer services and in the morning you can have breakfast in the caff.


----------

